# Pool enclosures???



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Does anyoneon the forum install pool enclosures or has hade one done that they can recommend.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

bp


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Shoot Brandy...lets read an instruction manual, and you and me can build it!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

A guy by the name of David Gregg did mine on a buddy's recommendation. He built it about the same time my house was being finished, and my builder, who used to put up enclosures was there to watch. My builder was VERY impressed both by the work and the good price.

18' x 65' was $10,200... the pool guy quoted $13,800...

David's phone number is (850) 791-6025

Jim

PS... My builder recommended stainless steel screws... it costs another $100 or so but he said the painted ones will "bleed" rust stains after awhile.

Jim


----------



## Clay Peacher (Oct 2, 2007)

Good info - Thanks - I'll need one in a couple of months.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Wheres the whiskey Brandy?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 7, 2008)

Call Landon at 850-324-6100. He has been doing that for 7 years. He is very good. He is with Screen Enclosures. That is my brother inlaw. He has done a 12 X 32 glass room with insulated walls and roof for me and he does a fantastic job!!! :clap


----------

